# mode "couvercle fermé" et ipad en wifi



## toniokröger (2 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à savoir "avant achat" si le mode "couvercle fermé" et ipad en wifi est possible.

J'ai un macbook Air. 

Théoriquement oui. 

Merci.


----------



## Siciliano (2 Mai 2013)

Hello,

Je ne comprends pas... 
Pourquoi tu pourrais pas fermer ton MBA et utiliser ton iPad en Wi-Fi... ?


----------



## Dante059 (2 Mai 2013)

Salut à toi !

J'ai du mal à comprendre ta demande...Tu veux pouvoir te servir de ton Macbook Air comme émetteur WiFi pour ton iPad ? Ou tu veux que le WiFi soit actif quand l'iPad a la Smart Cover/Case rabattue ? Ou autre chose ? 

Eclaire nous


----------



## toniokröger (2 Mai 2013)

Non je veux utiliser mon ipad comme écran externe tactile (en wifi), avec le macbook air fermé (à cause de l'environnement très poussiéreux)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h09 ----------




Siciliano a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je ne comprends pas...
> Pourquoi tu pourrais pas fermer ton MBA et utiliser ton iPad en Wi-Fi... ?




J'ai fait 2 recherches Google je n'ai rien vu. Voilà pourquoi.


----------



## toniokröger (4 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Aurais-je posé une question dont la réponse est évidente?


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Mai 2013)

Non, pas du tout.
Pour celà, il faut que tu empêches la mise en veille de ton MBA qui se fait automatiquement lorsque tu fermes le capot.
Il y a des utilitaires pour ça, par exemple NoSleep qui est un "donnatioware".


----------

